# Device to Record TV to a SD card or USB Stick?



## dmfw

Is there a device that can record from a TV or older VCR directly to a SD card or USB stick? I need to record several old VCR tapes to XVID or Mpeg4.


If so, leave me the name of the device and the company.


Thanks


----------



## ljiminez

Here ya go.

http://www.neurostechnology.com/recorder-2-series


----------

